# Welsh and Scotch Eggs



## blissful (Jun 3, 2010)

I searched for threads on this and they are a couple years old so I decided to start a new thread on this.

Over Easter, I made some Scotch eggs, then a week-end or so ago, I made Welsh and Scotch Eggs. Curious minds.... 
The Scotch eggs have a sausage coating w/bread crumbs for a coating and a filler, then baked them, (instead of frying) with baking spray on the pan and on the top of them.
The Welsh eggs have a potato/cheese coating w/bread crumbs for a coating and a filler, then baked (instead of frying) with baking spray on the pan and on the top of them.
YUM YUM!!

We really liked them-crunchy, moist etc, however, the dry yolk was the biggest detractor for our taste buds. 
I'm wondering if I could cut the hard boiled eggs open, then mash the yolk with.... something, like cream cheese, chopped olives...or something else, then put it back in the whites, close them up and then coat them, so they a delicious both inside and out. 

Anyone? Suggestions are welcomed! ~bliss


----------



## Wyogal (Jun 3, 2010)

When eating them at the table, I like to have a bit of gravy with them. Also, one could serve with a mustard/mayo combo, spread on after you slice them open on your plate.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 3, 2010)

> I'm wondering if I could cut the hard boiled eggs open, then mash the  yolk with.... something, like cream cheese, chopped olives...or  something else, then put it back in the whites, close them up and then  coat them, so they a delicious both inside and out.



That sounds like a fabulous idea to me!!  I'd mash the yolks with the same stuff you would use for deviled eggs.....maybe a little dryer than usual.  Dang, I may just have to make some myself.......thanks!!


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Jun 4, 2010)

Perhaps you could cook the hard boiled eggs for less time to compensate for the time they spend in the oven... I've only eaten these never made them, but they are Yummy...


----------

